# and then he walked in . . . ****



## swine321 (Jun 17, 2012)

Hi brutes. I feel bad about this.

About a month ago, I was out and I met this girl, she was pretty hot about an 8 out of 10, she said she was a glamour model (for those who like detail). And I couldn't argue that, she was nice. I thought she must get chatted up alot so I ignored her at first and just talked to her mates (doing this confuses pretty girls, as they think why ent he chatting me up) i made a cheeky back handed compliment to her " i like your top" i said she said thanks. I said " I've seen a few girls tonight wearing the same thing one of them looked better in it than you". She said oh thanks moodily. I turned away and continued talking to her friends, this girl then started trying to join in on our convo, fighting for my attention, this was the plan! I said to her friends " is she always like this, they laughed. I turned to her a few minutes later and lifted her hand and said are.your nails real? She said yeah why. Oh nothing i replied there still nice and dropped her hand and blocked her out by turning away!. Around 10 minutes past and i got Chatting to her again, we started playing a game which jyst involves asking a few questions and you have to get them wrong if you get them right you lose and the forfeit was a kiss on the cheek, she lost! I got the kiss. Things started getting flirty between us, i asked her to come.with me and we sat down away from her friends ( female friends are protective so if they think ur hitting on their mate, they will put the bitch shield up). I said to her " there's something about you, i dont know what it is" she said what tell me, i said I'll whisper it, this was just an excuse to kiss her off guard, she kissed me back and we made out for a while. She ended up coming back to mine, the sex was ok and she asked me to call her again, i tried playing it cool and said no you call me.

So were we sleeping together for around a month and i was at her place, we were in bed and the sex was great, but this is were the greatness ended, some bloke walked in on us and I was so embarrassed, he just looked and shouted ****ing hell and walked out, I asked this girl who it was and she said it was her ex, this turned out to be bull****, it was her bf. I finnished it and said I dont want nothing else.to do with her, but she want stop texting me. I've tried to get to in touch with her bf to at least apologize, but I dont know him, so its impossible to do so. I feel proper guilty but I've done nothing wrong, she has, I didn't know she had a bf.

Im just ate up about the whole thing. I should of cut it off after the first night


----------



## supermancss (Dec 2, 2008)

since youve broke up, post up the pictures shes sent over.

also, dont feel bad, you didn't know. she needs punishing, post pictures.


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

Are you trying to show us your a smooth operator with the opposite sex?

Seems like a long story about irrelevant details, to basically say... I met a girl that I've been sleeping with for a month, then a man walked in on us that she said was an ex, but turned out it was her boyfriend. I feel really bad.

Just wondering


----------



## ashmo (Jul 1, 2011)

You won mate shes yours it how it works


----------



## Cam Coid (Oct 11, 2009)

Shady45 said:


> Are you trying to show us your a smooth operator with the opposite sex?
> 
> Seems like a long story about irrelevant details, to basically say... I met a girl that I've been sleeping with for a month, then a man walked in on us that she said was an ex, but turned out it was her boyfriend. I feel really bad.
> 
> Just wondering


Enough said! lol


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

Not another Billy Bullsh*tter


----------



## Ninja_smurf (Jun 4, 2012)

Hmmmm, so you fcuked a glam model, who had a boyfriend that walked in on you fcuking his glam model girlfriend and you are still alive to tell the tale?

Forgive me for being a bit sceptical

This did not happen as you have described did it mate? lol


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

you've had a drink or two haven't you?


----------



## Ninja_smurf (Jun 4, 2012)

chilli said:


> you've had a drink or two haven't you?


and some class A's i would imagine!


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Yeah I sleep with glamour models all the time. And when I tell my stories of getting caught, I include all the irrelevant build up details rather than just say 'got caught with a blokes missus, feel bad about it'.


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

I reckon he got his end away yesterday but turned out to be his long lost sister. He still wanted to brag about it but had to change the details so went to extremes with all the details as a diversion.


----------



## Ninja_smurf (Jun 4, 2012)

Sc4mp0 said:


> I reckon he got his end away yesterday but turned out to be his long lost sister. He still wanted to brag about it but had to change the details so went to extremes with all the details as a diversion.


This would be more believable :laugh:

When will people learn! These types of thread rarely go the way the OP hopes!

OP, we need pics of you and said glamour model holding todays newspaper with UK-M written in red lipstick on her left breast and you wearing a grey bonnet and her thong!

otherwise it's all BS and you will be flamed accordingly untill said proof is posted :laugh:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Well l have to admit l have posted some sh*t over the yrs but this trumps the lot.

That must be the most long winded, boring post l have ever read.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Stop liein and stop reading dear deardrie

If she was an 8 out of 10 and you played a game like that she wuda laughed in your face and told you to do 1 on spot

Now... Pics of you to see if you are even capable of pullin an 8 (no ****)


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Ninja_smurf:3456473 said:


> Hmmmm, so you fcuked a glam model, who had a boyfriend that walked in on you fcuking his glam model girlfriend and you are still alive to tell the tale?
> 
> Forgive me for being a bit sceptical
> 
> This did not happen as you have described did it mate? lol


The funniest part of it is he wants to speak to the imaginary dude to imaginary apologise for imaginary fcukin his imaginary Mrs


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

Shady45 said:


> Are you trying to show us your a smooth operator with the opposite sex?
> 
> Seems like a long story about irrelevant details, to basically say... I met a girl that I've been sleeping with for a month, then a man walked in on us that she said was an ex, but turned out it was her boyfriend. I feel really bad.
> 
> Just wondering


This ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

NoCarbs fcuk off out of this forum !!


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

swine321 said:


> Hi brutes. I feel bad about this.
> 
> About a month ago, I was out and I met this girl, she was pretty hot about an 8 out of 10, she said she was a glamour model (for those who like detail). And I couldn't argue that, she was nice. I thought she must get chatted up alot so I ignored her at first and just talked to her mates (doing this confuses pretty girls, as they think why ent he chatting me up) i made a cheeky back handed compliment to her " i like your top" i said she said thanks. I said " I've seen a few girls tonight wearing the same thing one of them looked better in it than you". She said oh thanks moodily. I turned away and continued talking to her friends, this girl then started trying to join in on our convo, fighting for my attention, this was the plan! I said to her friends " is she always like this, they laughed. I turned to her a few minutes later and lifted her hand and said are.your nails real? She said yeah why. Oh nothing i replied there still nice and dropped her hand and blocked her out by turning away!. Around 10 minutes past and i got Chatting to her again, we started playing a game which jyst involves asking a few questions and you have to get them wrong if you get them right you lose and the forfeit was a kiss on the cheek, she lost! I got the kiss. Things started getting flirty between us, i asked her to come.with me and we sat down away from her friends ( female friends are protective so if they think ur hitting on their mate, they will put the bitch shield up). I said to her " there's something about you, i dont know what it is" she said what tell me, i said I'll whisper it, this was just an excuse to kiss her off guard, she kissed me back and we made out for a while. She ended up coming back to mine, the sex was ok and she asked me to call her again, i tried playing it cool and said no you call me.
> 
> ...


Should've said to her BF, do you want to kebab her with me?


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

Breda said:


> The funniest part of it is he wants to speak to the imaginary dude to imaginary apologise for imaginary fcukin his imaginary Mrs


I find it quite funny how he's trying to get in touch with the bf and knows nothing about him.

That's obviously hypotheticaly speaking if it was true which it isn't


----------



## Ninja_smurf (Jun 4, 2012)

Breda said:


> The funniest part of it is he wants to speak to the imaginary dude to imaginary apologise for imaginary fcukin his imaginary Mrs


:laugh: Yeah, this just proves the story is BS as why would you feel bad? I would be feeling rather smug and alfa about owning her bf!

If it weighs so heavilly on his conscious all he needs to do is start another thread about how he apologised to her bf and how said bf admires his integrity so much that he has introduced the OP to his porn star sister, sorted!


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

But their little 'kissing game' sounds so sweet, I used to do just this at school when I was about 8 yo!

Load of bollox!!!


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

swine321 said:


> Hi brutes. I feel bad about this.
> 
> About a month ago, I was out and I met this girl, she was pretty hot about an 8 out of 10, she said she was a glamour model (for those who like detail). And I couldn't argue that, she was nice. I thought she must get chatted up alot so I ignored her at first and just talked to her mates (doing this confuses pretty girls, as they think why ent he chatting me up) i made a cheeky back handed compliment to her " i like your top" i said she said thanks. I said " I've seen a few girls tonight wearing the same thing one of them looked better in it than you". She said oh thanks moodily. I turned away and continued talking to her friends, this girl then started trying to join in on our convo, fighting for my attention, this was the plan! I said to her friends " is she always like this, they laughed. I turned to her a few minutes later and lifted her hand and said are.your nails real? She said yeah why. Oh nothing i replied there still nice and dropped her hand and blocked her out by turning away!. Around 10 minutes past and i got Chatting to her again, we started playing a game which jyst involves asking a few questions and you have to get them wrong if you get them right you lose and the forfeit was a kiss on the cheek, she lost! I got the kiss. Things started getting flirty between us, i asked her to come.with me and we sat down away from her friends ( female friends are protective so if they think ur hitting on their mate, they will put the bitch shield up). I said to her " there's something about you, i dont know what it is" she said what tell me, i said I'll whisper it, this was just an excuse to kiss her off guard, she kissed me back and we made out for a while. She ended up coming back to mine, the sex was ok and she asked me to call her again, i tried playing it cool and said no you call me.
> 
> ...


**** on the above.

FIXED IT GUYS. :thumb:


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

I guess she had multiple orgasms, was a nurse in training and you made her have an abortion too?


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

Nidge said:


> **** on the above.
> 
> FIXED IT GUYS. :thumb:


Aaaaaaaaa now it makes sense and probably closer to the truth.


----------



## Ninja_smurf (Jun 4, 2012)

Nidge said:


> So were we sleeping together for around a month and i was at her place, we were in bed and the sex was great, but this is were the greatness ended, Breda walked in on us and I was so embarrassed, he just looked and shouted I'm gunna smash that starfish I asked this girl who it was and she said it wasUncle Breda who'd been smashing the fook out of her gristle gripper for the last 6 months. I carried on and shouted to Uncle Breda fill me with you're black trouser hooligan and make my eyes water I dont want nothing else.to do with her becuaseUncle Breda sorted me out by filling my man cave. she wont stop texting me. I've tried to get to in touch with Uncle Breda to at least say thank you but I dont know him, so its impossible to do so. I feel proper guilty about Uncle Breda filling my man pussy I've done nothing wrong, she has, I didn't know Uncle Breda was going to come in and widen my pooh chute
> 
> Im just ate up about the whole thing. I should of cut it off or askUncle Breda for some more anal widening?
> 
> FIXED IT GUYS. :thumb:


This is a masterpice in creative writing! had me PMSL, have some green :thumb:


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Nidge:3456532 said:


> **** on the above.
> 
> FIXED IT GUYS. :thumb:


Nidge you are a [email protected] Excuse me while I neg you for gayin me up lol


----------



## Ninja_smurf (Jun 4, 2012)

Breda said:


> Nidge you are a [email protected] Excuse me while I neg you for gayin me up lol


He is also implying you were sodomising your niece mg: lol


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Sc4mp0 and smurf you are on my hit list and so is anybody else who like that cnuts post... No... Not the op but Nidge


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

Breda said:


> Nidge you Legend...After all "Every Hole is A Goal" Excuse me while I rep you for biggin me up lol


I admire your honesty


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

Breda said:


> Sc4mp0 and smurf you are on my hit list and so is anybody else who like that cnuts post... No... Not the op but Nidge


Getting touchy about something that allegedly isnt true,arent you? :lol:


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Ninja_smurf:3456545 said:


> He is also implying you were sodomising your niece mg: lol


Good spot

I'm not sure who's worse, him for writing it or you for noticing lol


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Nidge...post of the fkng month repped! :thumb:


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Sc4mp0:3456548 said:


> I admire your straightness


Thank you

Tool


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

Breda said:


> Sc4mp0 and smurf you are on my hit list and so is anybody else who like that cnuts post... No... Not the op but Nidge


Sorry bro it had to be done and you're the only one with a degree in POF.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Sc4mp0:3456554 said:


> Getting touchy about something that allegedly isnt true,arent you? :lol:


Ummmm... Oh... I'm off to bed


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Nidge:3456561 said:


> Sorry bro it had to be done and you're the only one with a degree in POF.


True... My degree in plenty of fcukin is well recognised across the globe as I studied in various counties, towns and cities across the country for varying lengths of time but You're still a cnut and I really am off to get some kip. Mornin all


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

Breda said:


> True... My degree in plenty of fcukin is well recognised across the globe as I studied in various counties, towns and cities across the country for varying lengths of time but You're still a cnut and I really am off to get some kip. Mornin all


Night night sweet pea. :wub:


----------



## rob w (Aug 27, 2012)

So wait, hang on, who was the girl wearing the same top but looking better? Where was her BF? Etc...


----------



## Ninja_smurf (Jun 4, 2012)

Breda said:


> Good spot
> 
> I'm not sure who's worse, him for writing it or you for noticing lol


I'm confused, got a semi on reading it :confused1:

I'm off for a shower, I've been a dirty lad :nono:



rob w said:


> So wait, hang on, who was the girl wearing the same top but looking better? Where was her BF? Etc...


All in the OP's imagination fella!


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

I also have a semi


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Uk_mb said:


> I also have a semi


Ii too have a semi. It's a 1930's with a nice big front drive.


----------



## Ninja_smurf (Jun 4, 2012)

Uk_mb said:


> I also have a semi


:laugh: High five!

it was Nidge's version of the story that got me :confused1:

Wrong, just wrong :no:


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

Uk_mb said:


> I also have a semi


I did have but I've trapped it in the door to soften it a little.


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

You know that famous pub game, get the question wrong and you get a kiss? i play it with glamour model strangers every time I go out. What a tool


----------



## guvnor82 (Oct 23, 2011)

Nidge said:


> **** on the above.
> 
> FIXED IT GUYS. :thumb:


on me phone at mo but will be repping this soon as o fire up the laptop.


----------



## J87 (Nov 27, 2010)

Stolen straight out of "The Mystery Method" ..


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2012)

Why do divvies write posts like this?

I just want to give them a slap, he hasn't even got a reply in him.


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

This happened :whistling:

As above you have been reading too much PUA and came up with your own 50 shades of bullsh1t :lol:


----------



## si23 (Feb 3, 2010)

how did the sex go from being ok to great


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

this forum is a breeding ground for BS right now

who would honestly feel bad about it?


----------



## kingy_88 (Apr 13, 2009)

So the girls boyfriend walked in on you giving her one and all he said was 'oh ****' and walked out lol

If that were me you'd be out the window swiftly followed by her


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

if it was me walking in I'd have potted the brown (if you know what I mean)

then high fived you


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

this guy has read the game about 5 times i reckon


----------



## Gridlock1436114498 (Nov 11, 2004)

if you are determined to learn to be a PUA you will start to meet a lot of grils that turn out to have boyrfriends.unlike men, hot women don't spend lots of time single waiting to be piked up, hot women always have something on the go, if you are worried about treading on some other guys toes this is not the game for you. You would be better posting things like this on your PUA forum where all the other made up field reports go.

While you are here though I will give you one piece of advise



swine321 said:


> i made a cheeky back handed compliment to her " i like your top" i said she said thanks. I said " I've seen a few girls tonight wearing the same thing one of them looked better in it than you". She said oh thanks moodily.


This is not a neg. This is an insult, you went too far. "I've seen a few girls wearng the same thing" might get her to work for you "one of the them looked better in it than you" will get you shut doen faster than a 60 year old on deca


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

Are you mates with infernal? Posts on here?


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

MutantX said:


> This happened :whistling:
> 
> As above you have been reading too much PUA and came up with your own *50 shades of bullsh1t * :lol:


Bahahahaha

Kinda my thoughts too :lol:


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

Gridlock said:


> if you are determined to learn to be a PUA you will start to meet a lot of grils that turn out to have boyrfriends.unlike men, hot women don't spend lots of time single waiting to be piked up, hot women always have something on the go, if you are worried about treading on some other guys toes this is not the game for you. You would be better posting things like this on your PUA forum where all the other made up field reports go.
> 
> While you are here though I will give you one piece of advise
> 
> This is not a neg. This is an insult, you went too far. "I've seen a few girls wearng the same thing" might get her to work for you "one of the them looked better in it than you" will get you shut doen faster than a 60 year old on deca


Good post.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

The beginning sounds lIke u have read the game


----------



## nowhereboy (May 22, 2012)

has this idiot learnt nothing from Infernals thread?

haha this is even worse ffs.


----------



## Lewis1 (Nov 14, 2010)

Can't be ****d to read every post to see if it's been mentioned but the OP, you've clearly read 'The Game'...you little ripper


----------



## Lewis1 (Nov 14, 2010)

Sambuca said:


> The beginning sounds lIke u have read the game


X2 100%


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Pmsl


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

You did not have sexual relations with that woman


----------



## 36-26 (Jun 30, 2009)

swine321 said:


> Hi brutes. I feel bad about this.
> 
> About a month ago, I was out and I met this girl, she was pretty hot about an 8 out of 10, she said she was a glamour model (for those who like detail). And I couldn't argue that, she was nice. I thought she must get chatted up alot so I ignored her at first and just talked to her mates (doing this confuses pretty girls, as they think why ent he chatting me up) i made a cheeky back handed compliment to her " i like your top" i said she said thanks. I said " I've seen a few girls tonight wearing the same thing one of them looked better in it than you". She said oh thanks moodily. I turned away and continued talking to her friends, this girl then started trying to join in on our convo, fighting for my attention, this was the plan! I said to her friends " is she always like this, they laughed. I turned to her a few minutes later and lifted her hand and said are.your nails real? She said yeah why. Oh nothing i replied there still nice and dropped her hand and blocked her out by turning away!. Around 10 minutes past and i got Chatting to her again, we started playing a game which jyst involves asking a few questions and you have to get them wrong if you get them right you lose and the forfeit was a kiss on the cheek, she lost! I got the kiss. Things started getting flirty between us, i asked her to come.with me and we sat down away from her friends ( female friends are protective so if they think ur hitting on their mate, they will put the bitch shield up). I said to her " there's something about you, i dont know what it is" she said what tell me, i said I'll whisper it, this was just an excuse to kiss her off guard, she kissed me back and we made out for a while. She ended up coming back to mine, the sex was ok and she asked me to call her again, i tried playing it cool and said no you call me.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the valuable lesson on how to pull glamour models, did you really need to go into all the detail of how you got her?? Not that I believe a word of it


----------



## MrLulz (Mar 20, 2012)

Don't see what the big deal is here. OP could be telling the truth. I know me myself I sleep with glamour models every day - they've got a thing for 18 stone 5% bodyfat monsters who CEO £10k per day and have 12" schlongs so I'm literally wading in 10/10 pussy.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Hayesy said:


> You did not have sexual relations with that woman


But she did keep her dress!!


----------



## Goldigger (May 28, 2011)

Shes a glamour model no doubt.....

With these on


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)




----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

my super model chick fu*ked off in my Bugati Veyron last night, pretty sure l saw Brad Pitt sat in the paasenger seat as well, phoned Angelina to stitch him up and would you adam and believe it, l ended up having a threesome with her and Britney Spears !

Paris Hilton filmed it all so and can prove all this before you tw*ts start calleing me nochickveyronpittangebritparis, coz l know you lot too well !


----------



## Goldigger (May 28, 2011)

Milky said:


> my super model chick fu*ked off in my Bugati Veyron last night, pretty sure l saw Brad Pitt sat in the paasenger seat as well, phoned Angelina to stitch him up and would you adam and believe it, l ended up having a threesome with her and Britney Spears !
> 
> Paris Hilton filmed it all so and can prove all this before you tw*ts start calleing me nochickveyronpittangebritparis, coz l know you lot too well !


Milky why even come out with that crap...Britney was with me all night along with Lindsey Lohan..

Although i dont doubt the rest is 100% the truth..


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

I honestly think i swallowed a viagra pill instead of my multi vitamin

Nope i was wrong silly me,,i just read this thread.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Goldigger said:


> Milky why even come out with that crap...Britney was with me all night along with Lindsey Lohan..
> 
> Although i dont doubt the rest is 100% the truth..


lying tw*t !!

Lohan was picking up my chinese !

Dont make me ban you for lying !!


----------



## Goldigger (May 28, 2011)

Milky said:


> lying tw*t !!
> 
> Lohan was picking up my chinese !
> 
> Dont make me ban you for lying !!


I've got pictures to prove it...

But only problem is you cant really see lohan's face with all my man goo..


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Goldigger said:


> I've got pictures to prove it...
> 
> But only problem is you cant really see lohan's face with all my man goo..


well l have pictures of her dishing up my special fried rice !!


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

these type of threads are getting very popular these days


----------



## Goldigger (May 28, 2011)

Milky said:


> well l have pictures of her dishing up my special fried rice !!


I do have a video of her sharing some "rice pudding" with britney...

I'll be sending that one of to the Sun newspaper..


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

Strong copy pasta!

Three parts of your tale are excerpts from PUA


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

I haven't even read Op's post but already i want to smash him round the head with a hammer


----------



## Goldigger (May 28, 2011)

TG123 said:


> I haven't even read Op's post but already i want to smash him round the head with a hammer


Sounds like you could be the glamour models BF?


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

Goldigger said:


> Sounds like you could be the glamour models BF?


i'm not that upset, i was cheating on her with a well known popstar anyway

although at the moment i am a bit p1ssed off, i'm having a bit of trouble with the seating adjustment on my ferrari which is becoming a bit of a problem because of my massive c0ck and i don't want it damaged as my popstar girlfriend wants a threesome with me and her sister in a couple of days

I'm sure OP identifies with my problems


----------



## Ninja_smurf (Jun 4, 2012)

So, has the OP not been online since he made this thread or is he just avoiding it like the plauge in the hope that it will be forgoten?

Who reckons the OP will make another appearance in this thread?

OP's new name= GlamSham :thumb:

Oh and i know for a FACT he is lying as on the day he speaks of i was throwing a huge pool party and every single glamour model in the UK was in attendance .


----------



## HodgesoN (Sep 9, 2012)

i giggled, thx.


----------



## swine321 (Jun 17, 2012)

Sc4mp0 said:


> I find it quite funny how he's trying to get in touch with the bf and knows nothing about him.
> 
> That's obviously hypotheticaly speaking if it was true which it isn't


yeah I dont know him, and I have tried to get in touch with him, i have since got his number from the his gfs friends.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

swine321 said:


> yeah I dont know him, and I have tried to get in touch with him, i have since got his number from the his gfs friends.


Wahay he's back..

Are you Mills or Boon BTW ?


----------



## ob1 (Jan 21, 2012)

Hilarious


----------



## ob1 (Jan 21, 2012)

How did the conversation with him go?


----------



## swine321 (Jun 17, 2012)

Mish said:


> Strong copy pasta!
> 
> Three parts of your tale are excerpts from PUA


they are routines from pua yes, like the nail, top gambits. And I have used them alot! They do work. The book ' the game ' is a real good book to get things from too.


----------



## ob1 (Jan 21, 2012)

What did you say to the boyfriend then?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

ob1 said:


> What did you say to the boyfriend then?


" stop hitting me " !!


----------



## Ross.B (Aug 7, 2012)

Not your fault mate u didn't know... Go bang her again!!


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

swine321 said:


> they are routines from pua yes, like the nail, top gambits. And I have used them alot! They do work. The book ' the game ' is a real good book to get things from too.


I still call total BS as said it was total copy pasta.

Also what you used wasn't a neg, just an insult bro.

Check out Cajuns keys to the VIP on YouTube if your into all this PUA sh1t tho.


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Why lie when the truth will do?

Seriously mate your lieing and trying to big yourself up, I ****ed a glamour model behind her fellas back and he did nothing blah blah I feel really bad blah blah I know all these cool chat up lines and games blah blah! *Lies!!!!!!*

*
*

*
Pics of you with the bird or bull****!!!*


----------



## swine321 (Jun 17, 2012)

ob1 said:


> How did the conversation with him go?


as you can imagine not good, texted him I told him I honestly didn't know she was in a relationship, which I didn't. And that I was sorry He was ****ed off with her more than me , which is right I think. He said he can forgive me but not her and that we should leave it there as he don't wanna talk to me or her again, i said that understandable and i won't be talking to her again either and saud im sorry again for the 100th times. We ent spoke since.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

swine321 said:


> as you can imagine not good, texted him I told him I honestly didn't know she was in a relationship, which I didn't. And that I was sorry He was ****ed off with her more than me , which is right I think. He said he can forgive me but not her and that we should leave it there as he don't wanna talk to me or her again, i said that understandable and i won't be talking to her again either and saud im sorry again for the 100th times. We ent spoke since.


Awesome.


----------



## swine321 (Jun 17, 2012)

mikemull said:


> Why lie when the truth will do?
> 
> Seriously mate your lieing and trying to big yourself up, I ****ed a glamour model behind her fellas back and he did nothing blah blah I feel really bad blah blah I know all these cool chat up lines and games blah blah! *Lies!!!!!!*
> 
> ...


*
*

*
*

*
Yeah coz the first thing I thought of when i was with her was i better take pics =/. Come on man*


----------



## ob1 (Jan 21, 2012)

I want to hear about his imaginary conversation with the imaginary BF.


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

Keep me posted when you write the next novel...

Will be looking out for you on the book show nort that i ever watched it tho will now


----------



## swine321 (Jun 17, 2012)

TG123 said:


> i'm not that upset, i was cheating on her with a well known popstar anyway
> 
> although at the moment i am a bit p1ssed off, i'm having a bit of trouble with the seating adjustment on my ferrari which is becoming a bit of a problem because of my massive c0ck and i don't want it damaged as my popstar girlfriend wants a threesome with me and her sister in a couple of days
> 
> I'm sure OP identifies with my problems


top stuff . . . :-/


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

swine321 said:


> Yeah coz the first thing I thought of when i was with her was i better take pics =/. Come on man


So today in 2012 you see a girl for entire month and you don't take 1 photo with iPhones and digital cameras everywhere, you don't have access to pics on her Facebook or twitter or whatever? Your lieing aren't you son?


----------



## ob1 (Jan 21, 2012)

That was better than I expected, such an eye for detail


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

mikemull said:


> Pics of you with the bird or bull****!!!


lol i think we're all WAY past entertaining the idea that this actually ever happend


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

I'm not really a neggar but I can't just let this go!

Negged!


----------



## ob1 (Jan 21, 2012)

I think the OP can pull it back


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

swine321 said:


> as you can imagine not good, texted him I told him I honestly didn't know she was in a relationship, which I didn't. And that I was sorry He was ****ed off with her more than me , which is right I think. He said he can forgive me but not her and that we should leave it there as he don't wanna talk to me or her again, i said that understandable and i won't be talking to her again either and saud im sorry again for the 100th times. We ent spoke since.


You really expect us to believe that he didn't whack you? You are so full of sh!te!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

latblaster said:


> You really expect us to believe that he didn't whack you? You are so full of sh!te!


You cant really whack someone via text mate, you can bitch slap them tho.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Milky said:


> You cant really whack someone via text mate, you can bitch slap them tho.


 :blush:


----------



## ob1 (Jan 21, 2012)

He feels bad enough! Imagine the guilt you would feel when youd didn't [email protected] someone's bird who doesn't exist


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

mikemull said:


> I'm not really a neggar but I can't just let this go!
> 
> Negged!


yeah i think i've only ever negged 2 people on here and that was in retaliation to them negging me, not because i gave a sh1t about negging them or getting negged but that if they negged me in the first place then getting negged back would probably p1ss them off lol, i can't even remember who they were or what it was about tbh but yes i do feel a compulsion to neg the OP, although my rep power is pretty feable and he looks all negged out anyway


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

I have an e-book Ballin sent me that details the EXACT pick up method you described, literally word for word.... I won't call BS yet, let's see how it plays out


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> The beginning sounds lIke u have read the game


Aye think that's the one!


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

Can't believe this is still playing out

Infernal is that you? h34r:

Stop blagging and go and eat your din dins, bath then bed, it is a school night after all wee man


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Mish said:


> Can't believe this is still playing out
> 
> Infernal is that you? h34r:
> 
> Stop blagging and go and eat your din dins, bath then bed, it is a school night after all wee man


How can you judge when you cant let it drop ?


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

Leeds89 said:


> I have an e-book Ballin sent me that details the EXACT pick up method you described, literally word for word.... I won't call BS yet, let's see how it plays out


This thread confirms my theory of late that PUA is basically well known, mainstream and widespread now by blokes in the 18-40 agr group. When I was younger I barely knew any lads who "negged" and used cocky funny (this was way before PUA, they were naturals) and surprise surprise they got loads of pussy.


----------



## slunkeh (Apr 21, 2011)

To the OP well done in following the mystery method and not even creating your own material. This **** is now old as the hills and rarely works these days because so many douche bags have copied the same stupid lines. Just be yourself and be honest about how u feel about a girl. Stop manipulating girls with stupid canned material because in all honesty that aint you. Someone else made that up.

For those that dont know, google the mystery method he has copied it word for word. Total bull****ter!

I used this crap when i was like 18-20 fair enuf it got the girls attention but that was like 7 years ago. Funnily enough it rarely got me laid. I wasent confident in myself and used this as a way around it. Right now i be myself and im confident in myself and not scared to tell girls exxctly what i think about them. Since i split with my girlfriend i get a differant girl every week no problem by acting myself. If you are still here op, give it a try!


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

slunkeh said:


> This **** is now old as the hills and rarely works these days because so many douche bags have copied the same stupid lines.


I think that goes for the PUA techniques generally mate tbh, I know 18 year old little gimps that use brilliant PUA game on Facebook etc, still ain't getting laid though.


----------



## slunkeh (Apr 21, 2011)

digitalis said:


> I think that goes for the PUA techniques generally mate tbh, I know 18 year old little gimps that use brilliant PUA game on Facebook etc, still ain't getting laid though.


Edited my post above mate, i dont use any pua techniques. At all. If i do its subconcious.


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

Yeah, it worked back in 07' 08' for me I have to say. Now it's next to useless, women are getting hit with it constantly on Facebook and twitter they are conditioned to it now sad to say. Like you mentioned, natural confidence is where's it's at these days.


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

Just because your sister is a model, doesnt mean you need to **** her, whats wrong with you...


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

Matt 1 said:


> Just because your sister is a model, doesnt mean you need to **** her


really? sh1t!


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

I have re installed windows 7 but still can't see pics?


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

ellisrimmer said:


> View attachment 93879


^^^ This ^^^

You absolutely beat me to it 

OP - That long first paragraph contains some of the most well documented techniques used by thousands of guys to basically pull a girl. You have clearly been looking into techniques used by well known pick up artists but there are many many other routines that all incorporate similar techniques to the ones you have described with many variations. The fact that you used all the bloody obvious ones that are plastered over the net, and the way you wrote that post says to me....... IN YOUR DREAMS!!!


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

what is it with everyone lying on here recently. Must admit it is rather entertaining though.


----------



## Gridlock1436114498 (Nov 11, 2004)

swine321 said:


> as you can imagine not good, texted him I told him I honestly didn't know she was in a relationship, which I didn't. And that I was sorry He was ****ed off with her more than me , which is right I think. He said he can forgive me but not her and that we should leave it there as he don't wanna talk to me or her again, i said that understandable and i won't be talking to her again either and saud im sorry again for the 100th times. We ent spoke since.


Seriously, give it up.

You read some pick up techniques, had never heard of them before and thought they sounded awesome. You assumed no-one else would have heard of them before and wanted to sound like a badass. So you made up a stroy on here demonstrating all your awesome pick up techniques thinking that no-one would twig and you would be held up as a super stud hero. Clearly you didn't realise that the whole world has read the game twice and you got called out instantly. Best thing to do is just stop.

OR

The original story is true and for some reason you are picking up girls using 8 year old lines. However, everyone on here has started to slate you. Despite being able to seduce glamour models you appear unable to engage in any type of normal social interaction with men and are completely oblivious to the fact the entire room thinking you are a twit. I hope that someone with such awesome game would have the social skills to diffuse this situation, not just plough on like you haven't noticed how much grief you are getting.


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

kingdale said:


> what is it with everyone lying on here recently. Must admit it is rather entertaining though.


Keeps the UKM detectives busy :lol:


----------



## swine321 (Jun 17, 2012)

slunkeh said:


> To the OP well done in following the mystery method and not even creating your own material. This **** is now old as the hills and rarely works these days because so many douche bags have copied the same stupid lines. Just be yourself and be honest about how u feel about a girl. Stop manipulating girls with stupid canned material because in all honesty that aint you. Someone else made that up.
> 
> For those that dont know, google the mystery method he has copied it word for word. Total bull****ter!
> 
> I used this crap when i was like 18-20 fair enuf it got the girls attention but that was like 7 years ago. Funnily enough it rarely got me laid. I wasent confident in myself and used this as a way around it. Right now i be myself and im confident in myself and not scared to tell girls exxctly what i think about them. Since i split with my girlfriend i get a differant girl every week no problem by acting myself. If you are still here op, give it a try!


I've always been myself, but reading the pua pickup has given me a new lease, I dont copy it word for word, I just use some basics, if my own game is stalling, no harm in that, also I don't disrepect women most of the time I tell them what Im looking for and is that i can give them things that they enjoy and i say that you ( the girl) can also give me things i enjoy so lets make the most of it, i just tell them "yes you can stay her with your friends doing what you do every weekend, but if someone (point to myself - anchoring) comes along and offers you an alternative you should take it, give in to temptation once and a while. I think you have to be open to the fact that although you'll get laid there is a deeper meaning to it and that finding something spiritual between you and the women, orgasms, sex etc is just a nice extra, why not make a girl feel amazing for a day, 2 days - a month.


----------



## swine321 (Jun 17, 2012)

Gridlock said:


> Seriously, give it up.
> 
> You read some pick up techniques, had never heard of them before and thought they sounded awesome. You assumed no-one else would have heard of them before and wanted to sound like a badass. So you made up a stroy on here demonstrating all your awesome pick up techniques thinking that no-one would twig and you would be held up as a super stud hero. Clearly you didn't realise that the whole world has read the game twice and you got called out instantly. Best thing to do is just stop.
> 
> ...


social media interaction like this is very hard to defuse the situation as its not 'social' and people will have little time for you they'd rather have a go regardless of who I am, what my personality is like, face to face yes maybe, but on her getting slated is totally different to be so in a more social enviroment, there is really no need.


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

Give it up bro, accept defeat and move on like infernal


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Op i think even kenny senior would of been proud with that one!


----------



## Gridlock1436114498 (Nov 11, 2004)

OP,

You are completely missing the point. No doubt this works for you, no doubt you are banging models left right and centre, no doubt you have tailored game in clever and new ways.............it doesn't matter. This thread is a blow out. You are talking to a group who do not or can not care about you and your PUA. you have lost credibility and cannot get it back.

In PUA terms, you have blown this set, the group of girls are now openly laughing at you anbd taking pictures to show their boyfriends the douche that tried to chat them up.

You original post outlined some very well known pick up techniques but in a way that A) Purposely made it sound like they were your own techniques or invesntions B) Assumed the audience were ignorant to them and would be grateful/impressed that you were letting them in to your secrets. Imagine a newbie at the gym trying to impress a seasoned gear head by telling himn they are taking some new stuff called creatine. That is this thread. No matter what you say or do now people think you are a chode because of your original post.

The problem is with this board, not with you. No-one here wants to here about your success with women, clever or not.

Take my original advise - save this for a PUA forum. Not here.

Your first


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

swine321 said:


> I've always been myself, but reading the pua pickup has given me a new lease, I dont copy it word for word, I just use some basics, if my own game is stalling, no harm in that, also I don't disrepect women most of the time I tell them what Im looking for and is that i can give them things that they enjoy and i say that you ( the girl) can also give me things i enjoy so lets make the most of it, i just tell them "yes you can stay her with your friends doing what you do every weekend, but if someone (point to myself - anchoring) comes along and offers you an alternative you should take it, give in to temptation once and a while. I think you have to be open to the fact that although you'll get laid there is a deeper meaning to it and that finding something spiritual between you and the women, orgasms, sex etc is just a nice extra, why not make a girl feel amazing for a day, 2 days - a month.


Vomit


----------



## Gridlock1436114498 (Nov 11, 2004)

swine321 said:


> social media interaction like this is very hard to defuse the situation as its not 'social' and people will have little time for you they'd rather have a go regardless of who I am, what my personality is like, face to face yes maybe, but on her getting slated is totally different to be so in a more social enviroment, there is really no need.


Correct, people have made up their minds. Give it up.

BTW - I am not trying to be harsh, I am on your side (more than you could possibly imagine). But you are making a mistake. This is not the place.


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

It's just getting weird up in here now.

Delete IMO!


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

Is this going to be the theme from now who can come up with the biggest bull **** stories, FFS and how we're your cornflakes this morning sir??


----------



## Gridlock1436114498 (Nov 11, 2004)

And anyone saying that you can't pick up modern girls with old pick up techniques. You are wrong.

Human nature has not changed since the garden of Eden.

The words or their meaning in the early stuff like Mystery Method never held any power, there was never a magical secret, the thing that made them work was how the person delivered them.The guys that got girls with this stuff got them because they put a lot of work in, just like any skill, they practiced and improved over 100's of hours and 1000's of girls.

YOU might not be able to get women now with the old MM stuff but that has nothing to do with the material or the fact girls will have heard it before. If you can't make this old stuff work there is no new technique that can help you.


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

What the fcuk is pua?


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

Pain2Gain said:


> What the fcuk is pua?


Nothing BB related lol


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2012)

I've got some crazy stories but I've got video evidence.

A$$ to mouth you say


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

Spawn of Haney said:


> I've got some crazy stories but I've got video evidence.
> 
> A$$ to mouth you say


I have just contacted virgin media but they say my Internet is running fine.

Did you upload these vids or just brag?


----------



## Gridlock1436114498 (Nov 11, 2004)

Pain2Gain said:


> What the fcuk is pua?


It stands for Pick Up Artist.

It is an internet term for someone who actively learns or practices to try and get better chatting up women.

In much the same way that everyone who has watched an Arnie film calls themself a bodybuilder there are all sorts of people that would say they are a PUA.


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

Gridlock said:


> It stands for Pick Up Artist.
> 
> It is an internet term for someone who actively learns or practices to try and get better chatting up women.
> 
> In much the same way that everyone who has watched an Arnie film calls themself a bodybuilder there are all sorts of people that would say they are a PUA.


Cheers! Learn some thing new every day the interneta such a wonderful place.

OP is ALSo a PUABSAE

Aka

Pick up artist bull sh1t ****hole extrodanaire


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

Pain2Gain said:


> Cheers! Learn some thing new every day the interneta such a wonderful place.
> 
> OP is ALSo a PUABSAE
> 
> ...


PMSL


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

Pain2Gain said:


> Cheers! Learn some thing new every day the interneta such a wonderful place.


You'll be negging, peacocking using false timeframes, openers and mirroring with the best of them in about a fortnight! Seriously though it's had it's day, it did used to work but IMO unless you're a real pro at it it just seems old and contrived now. Most every lad you see out uses "cocky-funny" and negs now.


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

digitalis said:


> You'll be negging, peacocking using false timeframes, openers and mirroring with the best of them in about a fortnight!


Wingman brah?


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

Joking aside I'm engaged now but the PUA stuff worked a charm throughout college.

Would recommend to anyone who wasn't naturally good with women..


----------



## Gridlock1436114498 (Nov 11, 2004)

swine321 said:


> i just tell them "yes you can stay her with your friends doing what you do every weekend, but if someone (point to myself - anchoring) .


This is not anchoring. Anchoring is an NLP term for attaching an emotion to a trigger. It is basic Pavlovian conditioning, Ring a bell every time you feed a dog and soon the dog with salivate to the sound of a bell ringing.

What you are doing above is providing non verbal signals to indicate that you are the subject of a statement.


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

False time-constraints sorry, not timeframes. Too tired lol.


----------



## Gridlock1436114498 (Nov 11, 2004)

MutantX said:


> Joking aside I'm engaged now but the PUA stuff worked a charm throughout college.
> 
> Would recommend to anyone who wasn't naturally good with women..


Agree, it worked for me.

As long as you are prepared to be humble and accept you are doing it because you need help and don't expect miracles.


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

swine321 said:


> I've always been myself, but reading the pua pickup has given me a new lease, I dont copy it word for word, I just use some basics, if my own game is stalling, no harm in that, also I don't disrepect women most of the time I tell them what Im looking for and is that i can give them things that they enjoy and i say that you ( the girl) can also give me things i enjoy so lets make the most of it, i just tell them "yes you can stay her with your friends doing what you do every weekend, but if someone (point to myself - anchoring) comes along and offers you an alternative you should take it, give in to temptation once and a while. I think you have to be open to the fact that although you'll get laid there is a deeper meaning to it and that finding something spiritual between you and the women, orgasms, sex etc is just a nice extra, why not make a girl feel amazing for a day, 2 days - a month.


Oh well reds gonna red


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

Cliffs:

Always put your self worth higher than the chicks

Be funny/confident

All the other techniques are great but not really necessary

As I say this comes natural to some but not others

But back to topic, everyone knows that no chat up runs that perfectly to the script so I still call BS here


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

Another one which forms the backbone of PUA and still works and always will, is, have more than woman on the go..Be it via text etc.. sounds common sense but you'd be amazed how many of us start sitting back and relaxing when we've got just one measly bird on the text, when even an average looking girl will have several fellas on the go, text and otherwise.

More on the go = less you care about them. Less you care about them = more they like you. Time proven fact.


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

i seriously did not know any of this pua sh1t existed

you go out, get mashed, pull a bird and finger her in the alley behind the club 1/2 hour later, simples

seriously though if you need to read a book to learn how to "chat women up" then just lol


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

digitalis said:


> Less you care about them = more they like you. Time proven fact.


this is very true. women like to do it to men but when the tables are turned they dont know what to do and crave your attention


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

jake87 said:


> this is very true. women like to do it to men but when the tables are turned *they dont know what to do* and crave your attention


Bingo. That's it in a nutshell. They are so used to practically every bloke hitting on them and let's be honest fawning over them that they can't understand why you aren't and this piques their interest, they figure it must be cos you have other women on the go, which you do remember lol.

I don't think a lot of fellas realise just how much attention the average woman gets, be it via text, facebook, twitter and person-to person interactions. It's dozens of times a day, many dozens for a good looking woman.


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

That top paragraph is straight out the game by Neil strauss. BS!


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

In b4 op commits suicide and UKM is shut down by feds


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

Gridlock said:


> Seriously, give it up.
> 
> You read some pick up techniques, had never heard of them before and thought they sounded awesome. You assumed no-one else would have heard of them before and wanted to sound like a badass. So you made up a stroy on here demonstrating all your awesome pick up techniques thinking that no-one would twig and you would be held up as a super stud hero. Clearly you didn't realise that the whole world has read the game twice and you got called out instantly. Best thing to do is just stop.
> 
> ...


Perfectly constructed response, fuc.king hilarious!!!!


----------



## slunkeh (Apr 21, 2011)

Instead of me replying to you OP, I'll just say I completely agree with everything Gridlock has said. I think he is in the same boat as me. Been there done that, got the t-shirt. That t-shirt is now so worn out I'd throw better in the bin.


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

TG123 said:


> i seriously did not know any of this pua sh1t existed
> 
> you go out, get mashed, pull a bird and finger her in the alley behind the club 1/2 hour later, simples
> 
> seriously though if you need to read a book to learn how to "chat women up" then just lol


My sentiments exactly fella!

Read a book on how to pull the ladies?? AAAAAAAHHHHHHHAAAAAHHHHHHHAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHAAAAAAA stop it fellas stop it, my side hurts from laughing you silly sausages!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

i need to learn a few tricks, perhaps l have been to harsh.


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

For those criticising reading a book to pull women then continue with the scepticism :whistling:

There are people good at all sorts in life so why judge.. We learn from Yates etc for BB and there just happen to be guys who created a way to turn the tables on 10/10 girls who are used to playing guys...


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

Milky said:


> i need to learn a few tricks, perhaps l have been to harsh.


I repeat, YouTube "Cajun keys to the VIP" and see what "naturals" with women think of PUA


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

MutantX said:


> For those criticising reading a book to pull women then continue with the scepticism :whistling:
> 
> There are people good at all sorts in life so why judge.. We learn from Yates etc for BB and there just happen to be guys who created a way to turn the tables on 10/10 girls who are used to playing guys...


I Bet you love zyyzz too, don't you?


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

SwAn1 said:


> I Bet you love zyyzz too, don't you?


Leave the god of aesthetics out of this! :lol:


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

MutantX said:


> We learn from Yates etc for BB


i agree in principle mate, there's so many different ways in life you learn about different things, advice from others, personal experence etc etc, i learned that all Australians spend most of there time having casual sex and drinking beer from Fosters adverts

but there's something about learning to talk to the opposite sex from a book that doesn't seem right to me, something sleezy about it, i just can't have it


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Leeds89 said:


> Leave the god of aesthetics out of this! :lol:


Sorry, my bad!


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

Did she rim you


----------



## Ninja_smurf (Jun 4, 2012)

TG123 said:


> i seriously did not know any of this pua sh1t existed
> 
> you go out, get mashed, pull a bird and finger her in the alley behind the club 1/2 hour later, simples
> 
> seriously though if you need to read a book to learn how to "chat women up" then just lol


Glad it's not just me then! I aint got a clue what all this pua is and i done ok when i was single. I think some of you lads are reading into it too much or maybe trying too hard.

Anyway OP, i think it's time to come clean buddy. We will have more respect for you if you just man up and admit "ok, i tried to make myself seem big and clever". your ploy has failed miserably, i mean, come on a "glamour model"? You couldnt come up with something a little more original? A Russian ballet dancer perhaps?


----------



## bigD29 (Jun 30, 2012)

Nowt strange as folk...

Been laughing for the last 20 mins reading through this post.


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

bigD29 said:


> Nowt strange as folk...
> 
> Been laughing for the last 20 mins reading through this post.


Taken u 20mins to read one post?

How old r u. 3?


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

I think this is a worse failure then the bloke with the photos of his "gf" because at least another 10 people knew the book he copied from and were able to spot it straight away.

I must admit thought it was utter bollox but never heard of any PUA, Books or anything like that,must be because I'm an old git.


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

If some of you who are not familiar with PUA read about it, you will almost immediately recognise traits and characteristics from blokes you know who are "good with women", it might even be yourself.

I have a mate who was using almost all the PUA techniques 10 years ago, he was just a natural. I distinctly remember him "negging" pretty girls and being amazed at the flirtatious giggling he received. This was because I was brought up to believe (like most men) that the way to talk to women you fancy is to compliment them, open doors etc, which in reality is the right way to treat a WIFE not a protential lay.

In all fairness to PUA slag it off all you want but it gives you skills which stand you in good stead for life, such as body language and what makes women tick.


----------



## Ninja_smurf (Jun 4, 2012)

digitalis said:


> If some of you who are not familiar with PUA read about it, you will almost immediately recognise traits and characteristics from blokes you know who are "good with women", it might even be yourself.
> 
> I have a mate who was using almost all the PUA techniques 10 years ago, he was just a natural. I distinctly remember him "negging" pretty girls and being amazed at the flirtatious giggling he received. This was because I was brought up to believe (like most men) that the way to talk to women you fancy is to compliment them, open doors etc, which in reality is the right way to treat a WIFE not a protential lay.
> 
> In all fairness to PUA slag it off all you want but it gives you skills which stand you in good stead for life, such as body language and what makes women tick.


Fair enough mate. I have never had any problem with picking up girls, just being confident and a bit cheeky as always seems to have done the trick for me.

Personally i just feel there is something a bit sad and desperate about reading up on how to chat up girls. This is not a dig at anyone who has done this, fair play to you.

Oh and another thing, no book whatsoever will help you learn what makes a woman tick, the answer to that mystery is as elusive as this G-spot thing I've heard about :laugh:


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

lol fair one mate.


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

That story read like a nerds fantasy who has been reading shady pick up books.


----------



## diddler (Nov 12, 2011)

TG123 said:


> i seriously did not know any of this pua sh1t existed
> 
> you go out, get mashed, pull a bird and *finger her in the alley *behind the club 1/2 hour later, simples
> 
> seriously though if you need to read a book to learn how to "chat women up" then just lol


I've never fingered a bird in the alley....is that the bit between the vag and bum.....? oh, wait a minute, i just remembered thats called the chin rest.


----------



## lumpo (Aug 8, 2012)

swine321 said:


> i made a cheeky back handed compliment to her " i like your top"


:laugh: How is that a cheeky back handed compliment lol :lol:

I'm not gonna call BS on this cos I couldn't give a fook but YOU owe me five mins of my life that I just wasted reading that drivel


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

I actually feel sorry for OP for taking the time to write this BS. Obviously hugely insecure and craving approval / attention / respect from others.


----------



## bigD29 (Jun 30, 2012)

Uk_mb said:


> Taken u 20mins to read one post?
> 
> How old r u. 3?


Shut up you fat cnut theres 12 pages!


----------



## Goldigger (May 28, 2011)

diddler said:


> I've never fingered a bird in the alley....is that the bit between the vag and bum.....? oh, wait a minute, i just remembered thats called the chin rest.


I just thought fingering a bird in the alley behind the club, meant in the ass..

I'm obviously going to the wrong night clubs!


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

I am deeply offened that the OP thinks were stupid enough here to actually believe such a load of nonsense. Even the men who never heard of PUA and all that racket could smell sh*t. Hang yer head in shame Swine. Your labelled now, nothing you ever put here will be believed again, and whenever I see your posts Ill be writing BS on every one of them.


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Some quad on you mixer... Did you get them via squatting for beards?


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

What's up with all These kind of threads lately ??? seriously WTF!


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

OP what drugs you been taking bro? I want some.

PUA? Never heard of it.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

The Game is for Metrosexuals. I like the caveman technique and find it works much better, headlock and drag the bird home with me. Works every time, 100% strike rate


----------



## lumpo (Aug 8, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> The Game is for Metrosexuals. I like the caveman technique and find it works much better, headlock and drag the bird home with me. Works every time, 100% strike rate


I use my lucky half brick.... never failed


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

I openly admit I have read both "The Game" and "The Mystery Method" and found that the amount of putang I had after compared to before was literally 10 fold and I couldn't really care less how I got there.

However, I will say that the whole theory of being able to "game" a bird is BS...after reading the book I analysed what I had read and formed 3 main conclusions of what it was really saying. I think under all the flash tricks, cheesy lines and different moves the books are really saying:

1) Confidence is EVERYTHING: The game gives you a false sense of invincibility to be able to pick up girls. This sense of being able to do anything because a book said so is a greater starter but once you have spoken to a few chicks you gain confidence from acceptance and that is real.

2) You don't ask...you don't get: If you see a fit girl and you do nothing about it then nothing will happen. If you approach her and rejected, so what you are in the same boat as having said nothing so you have nothing to lose and everything to gain. Nothing wrong with striking out at least you attempted a swing at it!

3) The game is only ever an opener: Sooner or later you will have to reveal your true colours and such if you are a [email protected] you still won't get anywhere.

The bottom line is, I suffered from confidence issues from being super over weight during my teens, I lost all the weight and had struggled to catch up mentally and this book helped me- if that makes me weak or weird or whatever so be it!


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Huntingground said:


> The Game is for Metrosexuals. I like the caveman technique and find it works much better, headlock and drag the bird home with me. Works every time, 100% strike rate


I totally agree mate, you gotta be subtle & gentle wit de laydees!!! :bounce:


----------



## harryalmighty (Nov 13, 2011)

your as bad as the kitchen porter at work who prints off pictures of girls from the internet and brings them in and says its his girlfriend.


----------



## Ninja_smurf (Jun 4, 2012)

Ballin said:


> I openly admit I have read both "The Game" and "The Mystery Method" and found that the amount of putang I had after compared to before was literally 10 fold and I couldn't really care less how I got there.
> 
> However, I will say that the whole theory of being able to "game" a bird is BS...after reading the book I analysed what I had read and formed 3 main conclusions of what it was really saying. I think under all the flash tricks, cheesy lines and different moves the books are really saying:
> 
> ...


Ok mate, well said. If people like yourself had an issue before reading a book about picking up girls and now have the skill and confidence to do it yourself then good on you. it doesnt mean you are sad and desperate for reading said book, you were already sad and desperate and are now knee deep, hence no longer sad or desperate :thumb:


----------



## Ninja_smurf (Jun 4, 2012)

harryalmighty said:


> your as bad as the kitchen porter at work who prints off pictures of girls from the internet and brings them in and says its his girlfriend.


Didn't know infernal was a porter :laugh:


----------



## bowen86 (Mar 17, 2008)

I have no idea what this thread is about anymore.


----------



## Gridlock1436114498 (Nov 11, 2004)

Ninja_smurf said:


> Ok mate, well said. If people like yourself had an issue before reading a book about picking up girls and now have the skill and confidence to do it yourself then good on you. it doesnt mean you are sad and desperate for reading said book, you were already sad and desperate and are now knee deep, hence no longer sad or desperate :thumb:


Actually I think you are spot on.

I got heavily into all this, and it WAS because I was sad and lonely. It is weird and it does attract a lot of odd balls.

It would be nice if every guy naturally had confidence and success with women but for lots of guys it doesn't happen. Those guys have a choice - die single or do something about it. It's not glamourous but I think the end justify the means.

I am happily married now and I wouldn't change a thing about how that happened.....even if I did have to do some odd things along the way.

I also think being labeled a saddo on here is a small price to pay for the brief period I had where my life was insanely exciting beyond what most people could even dream of.


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

Ninja_smurf said:


> Ok mate, well said. If people like yourself had an issue before reading a book about picking up girls and now have the skill and confidence to do it yourself then good on you. it doesnt mean you are sad and desperate for reading said book, you were already sad and desperate and are now knee deep, hence no longer sad or desperate :thumb:


Unfortunately, since finding the missus, I have since retired from the game after a somewhat short but sucessful career in the field. I will be looking at coaching/managing in the near future once I complete my badges from the International PUA Association and spent some time with my family.

:lol:


----------



## supermancss (Dec 2, 2008)

Due to me having one of the founding posts on this thread, I hereby declare a vote:

Change the topic to PUA - The meaning...

As Ive learned alot of PUA tactics in the last 12 pages. I am engaged but I will try out on my partner.

"Ive seen you wear that top loads of times, woman over the road wears it too, and looks better in it"... Now "Blowy time is it?"

if all goes well I'll have a sucessful time, if it doesn't im still within 3months to return the ring


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

I think the OP is definitely walking the path of becoming a highly successful rapist


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

Ashcrapper said:


> I think the OP is definitely walking the path of becoming a highly successful rapist


my instinct is he'd be crap at it but would probably give it his best


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

bowen86:3459963 said:


> I have no idea what this thread is about anymore.


It's about dudes that study books to get girls not really read anything for the last 10 pages


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

bowen86 said:


> I have no idea what this thread is about anymore.


tossers from what I can gather mate


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

can someone sum this thread up? did someone get caught out yet again?


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Dave 0511 said:


> can someone sum this thread up? did someone get caught out yet again?


some cockend says he is nailing a glamour model and tries to make out he is some ladies man using some pulling techniques that is in some book expecting the forum to say he is ace and how everyone wants to suck his cock. instead of this he gets ridiculed by everyone and then given advice by some creepy weirdos going on about pulling techniques and giving out swiss tony like comments on how to pull. the original cockend continues with the blag telling everyone he isnt lying then people like you and me wonder why we bothered reading any of it as its just another load of shite by some walter mitty bellend. the end


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

Zola said:


> Some quad on you mixer... Did you get them via squatting for beards?


I dont know what that means dude. I got them from leg pressing and occaional squatting. Theyre not as big now but theyre more seperated.


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

Ashcrapper said:


> some cockend says he is nailing a glamour model and tries to make out he is some ladies man using some pulling techniques that is in some book expecting the forum to say he is ace and how everyone wants to suck his cock. instead of this he gets ridiculed by everyone and then given advice by some creepy weirdos going on about pulling techniques and giving out *swiss tony* like comments on how to pull. the original cockend continues with the blag telling everyone he isnt lying then people like you and me wonder why we bothered reading any of it as its just another load of shite by some walter mitty bellend. the end


lol a forgotten ledgend


----------



## Mez (Jul 31, 2012)

Ashcrapper said:


> some cockend says he is nailing a glamour model and tries to make out he is some ladies man using some pulling techniques that is in some book expecting the forum to say he is ace and how everyone wants to suck his cock. instead of this he gets ridiculed by everyone and then given advice by some creepy weirdos going on about pulling techniques and giving out swiss tony like comments on how to pull. the original cockend continues with the blag telling everyone he isnt lying then people like you and me wonder why we bothered reading any of it as its just another load of shite by some walter mitty bellend. the end


Swiss tony, not heard of him in ages.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

MAKING COFFEE

Making a cup of coffee is like making love to a beautiful woman. It's got to be hot. You've got to take your time. You've got to stir... gently and firmly. You've got to grind your beans until they squeak. And then you put in the milk.

LAYING A CARPET

Laying a carpet is... very much like making love to a beautiful woman. You check the dimensions, lay her out on the floor, pin her down, walk all over her. If you're adventurous - like me - you might like to try an underlay.

HANGING WALLPAPER

Well, hanging wallpaper is also very much like making love to a beautiful woman. Clean all the relevant surfaces, spread her out on the table, cover her with paste, and stick her up. Then you clean your brush, light your pipe, stand back and admire your handiwork.

PUTTING UP A TENT

Putting up a tent, is... very much like making love to a beautiful woman. You rent her, unzip the door, put up your pole an'... slip in to the old bag.

WASHING A CAR

Washing a car, is very much like making love to a beautiful woman. You've got to caress the bodywork. Breathe softly and gently. And give every inch of it your loving attention. And make sure you've got a nice wet sponge.

ANSWERING THE PHONE

Answering the phone, is... a little like making love to a beautiful woman. In that you've gotta... lift the receiver, put it to your ear, speak ...loudly and clearly ... oh, yes - and don't forget to state your name.

BEING IN THERAPY

And yet, having therapy is very much like making love to a beautiful woman. You ... get on the couch, string 'em along with some half-lies and evasions, probe some deep dark holes, and then hand over all your money.

BEING IN A CRASH

Going to the brink of death and back, in a nine car pile-up on a dual carriage-way, is ... very much like making love to a beautiful woman. First of all, brace yourself, hold on tight - particularly if it's a rear-ender. And pray you make contact with her twin airbags as soon as possible.

GOING FISHING

Of course, As you know, I'm a very keen fisherman myself. You know, I've often thought that going fishing was very much like making love to a beautiful woman. First of all, clean and inspect your tackle, carefully pull back your rod over, and remove any dirt or gunge that may have built up whilst not in use. Then, extend your rod to its full length, and check that there are no kinks or any wear. Particularly at the base, where the grip is usually applied. Make sure you've got a decent float, the appropriate bait, and that there's plenty of shot in your bag.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Agree with the Therapy bit!


----------



## lumpo (Aug 8, 2012)

Ashcrapper said:


> some cockend says he is nailing a glamour model and tries to make out he is some ladies man using some pulling techniques that is in some book expecting the forum to say he is ace and how everyone wants to suck his cock. instead of this he gets ridiculed by everyone and then given advice by some creepy weirdos going on about pulling techniques and giving out swiss tony like comments on how to pull. the original cockend continues with the blag telling everyone he isnt lying then people like you and me wonder why we bothered reading any of it as its just another load of shite by some walter mitty bellend. the end


 :lol: :laugh:


----------



## slunkeh (Apr 21, 2011)

For those who dont know what the OP has been talking about or what PUA is. Here is one of the origional videos of Mystery teaching this stuff. As previously sad i followed this 7 years ago and was successfull with it. No longer do i use it.


----------



## Ninja_smurf (Jun 4, 2012)

OP, something to think about for future reference

"It is better to be thought a fool than to open your mouth and remove all doubt"

Come back when you figure this out


----------

